

Windows 7 Discontinues "Ultimate Extras" - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-discontinues-ultimate-extras/

======
quoderat
Conned by Microsoft again. Glad I don't pay for that. (And no, I don't pirate
it, either.)

On a more serious note, the multi-tiered pricing scheme is insane.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I agree that the original "Ultimate Extras" gimmick was a huge con, seeing as
they didn't get anything other than an extra sound scheme and two lame games.

But is it a con for people that purchased Ultimate Extras to lose them when
upgrading to Windows 7? Ultimate Extras were an added-value pack for Windows
Vista, they don't necessarily have to carry over to a new OS, do they?

